# Cream and Saddle Medge cover with Waterfalls skin



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

Here is my kindle, I'm really happy with the pairing, thought I'd put it up as I've never seen the Waterfalls skin here before (could just be blind though LOL)


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

I had the cream and saddle Medge for my K1.  I loved it!!  For some reason it seemed softer than the other Medges I've had.  
Thanks for posting your pics.
deb


----------



## Shapeshifter (Dec 22, 2009)

drenee that is so true about the softness, my OH's mother bought the pink Medge cover and it's really hard compared to mine, bending it back is a nightmare for her as she's a librarian as well and has a thing about bending covers LOL.

I did notice that my Medge cover is hard to get the top hinge to work but once it's in it stays there without a problem.

Cobbie that's what I figured as well, if I ever get bored I just change the outside not the inside


----------



## ak rain (Nov 15, 2008)

I have the waterfall skin with the TOL saddle cover, i really like it.
sylvia


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Great looking Kombo!


----------

